# nie. padron etc



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

right lots of questions , i want to apply for my nie,am in alaurin el grande so can someone point me in the right direction please, what documents do i need and where do i go to get this sorted, also when i have my nie where do i go to register on the padron , and what documents do i need there, sorry if i sound thick but only benn here 2 weeks but want to do things properly


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nanny san said:


> right lots of questions , i want to apply for my nie,am in alaurin el grande so can someone point me in the right direction please, what documents do i need and where do i go to get this sorted, also when i have my nie where do i go to register on the padron , and what documents do i need there, sorry if i sound thick but only benn here 2 weeks but want to do things properly


you're living here, yes?

in that case you don't need to just get a NIE number - you need to register as resident

for that you you'll need to prove income & healthcare provision - have a look at the FAQ & useful info thread - there's a section all about it, & you can also download the EX18 form you need


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

dont know if im doing it right but have looked on FAQ and cant find the info. have only been here 2 weeks but i know i have to regiter as a resident, in the meantime though i need my nie to get internet installed, and may have to buy a car if i cant get my car registered on spanish plates within my budget. just trying to do things right, my husband is comuting to the uk for work and i know i need to contact newcasltle to get my ni contributions transfered, but for the short term i want to get things sorted, i am stressing out coz dont want to break any laws ,just want to do things right . sorry if i sound a bit neurotic lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nanny san said:


> dont know if im doing it right but have looked on FAQ and cant find the info. have only been here 2 weeks but i know i have to regiter as a resident, in the meantime though i need my nie to get internet installed, and may have to buy a car if i cant get my car registered on spanish plates within my budget. just trying to do things right, my husband is comuting to the uk for work and i know i need to contact newcasltle to get my ni contributions transfered, but for the short term i want to get things sorted, i am stressing out coz dont want to break any laws ,just want to do things right . sorry if i sound a bit neurotic lol


look at the discussion thread _FAQs & other useful info

_the very first post on the thread is about NIEs & resident certs etc

when you register as resident they give a NIE number - also they are supposed to issue the resident cert on the spot (although you might need an appointment) , whereas a NIE can take several weeks

when you say 'get my NI contributions transferred', do you mean get the S1 form?

if that's the case & you can't get internet without a NIE (have to admit that's unusual - my contract with movistar is on my passport, even though I have NIE & resident cert), then since you don't have any other paperwork ready you might have to just get a NIE first

shame though - it means paying double the fee 

don't stress about the car - you have _ages _to sort that out of you've only been here two weeks!!


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

yes i think its an s1 form , suppose i hold on and do it all together,will i get in any trouble ? how long do i have to get all this sorted? sorry for all the questions ,but i want to do things right


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nanny san said:


> yes i think its an s1 form , suppose i hold on and do it all together,will i get in any trouble ? how long do i have to get all this sorted? sorry for all the questions ,but i want to do things right


you are supposed to do it within 90 days - you have tons of time!!!




:gossip:I know people who have been here years who have only just registered - not that that's a good idea!!


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

thank you for your quick responses, at least i know now i have a little time to get things sorted )


----------



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

nanny san said:


> dont know if im doing it right but have looked on FAQ and cant find the info. have only been here 2 weeks but i know i have to regiter as a resident, in the meantime though i need my nie to get internet installed, and may have to buy a car if i cant get my car registered on spanish plates within my budget. just trying to do things right, my husband is comuting to the uk for work and i know i need to contact newcasltle to get my ni contributions transfered, but for the short term i want to get things sorted, i am stressing out coz dont want to break any laws ,just want to do things right . sorry if i sound a bit neurotic lol


Hi there, Just so you know in the meantime if things are taking a while you *can* get internet with no NIE number.

I arrived a week ago and it has proved more than difficult getting an appointment in Estepona for a NIE number, but I managed to get an internet contract with Movistar and also a bank account with Sabadell bank who charge no fee's at all for the account, all with just my passport. Vodaphone insist and you must have an NIE number otherwise you can't even get a contract for a sim card. But Orange and Movistar will let you as long as you have a bank account and passport.

Also Movistar (telefonica) can set it up a lot quicker, signed my contract Saturday afternoon and it was installed by noon today (Tuesday). Orange vodaphone quoted me 7-14 days. 

Just thought you might want to know as I understand how annoying it can be trying to get all this organised. If you want anymore info on the above let me know!


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

Agreed and I second the Movistar points. I heard lots of nightmare stories about them but they are really good and only need a passport. You can even speak to them in English by calling them and saying 'English' at the voice prompts when you call. Unlike with BT or similar in the UK, Movistar move really quickly and had me connected with a superfast VDSL connection within five days. The engineer contacts you directly (who probably won't speak English, but why should they I guess!)

Don't panic about the NIE just for the sake of bills - although for our utility bills the water company did insist on it (gas, electric and phone were fine with passport). You definitely need it to buy a car. 

When you do apply for your NIE and to be registered and get a flimsy green credit card sized paper called the 'Certificado de Registro de Ciudadano de la Union' (it is sometimes called residencia but that isn't strictly speaking correct)- do it together if you can (to save queuing). Other tips:

Check for your area whether you need to get on the padron first - In Valencia for example you do, but in other areas you need the 'residencia' first. Do photocopies of everything including your passport, rental contract etc.

Proof of income will depend on whether you have a Spanish job contract or regular income coming in from the UK (like me) which I proved with a letter/certificate (and photocopy of course) from my bank saying when the payments went in. I had three monthly SEPA transfers of my salary going in. I had private healthcare (VERY cheap in Spain but if you have an S1 that's relatively easy too) so I took my private policy document a, photocopy etc and proof that the payments for it were coming out of the bank (which I don't think was needed).

Depending on whether you need to make an appointment or have a ticket based entry system at your local Extranjeria, get there early and get out (I don't buy the 'wait till 11ish when it's quietened down' argument!). You'll always have to make a subsequent trip to the bank to pay your 10.XX Euros fee before collecting your card again. 

When I went to the one in Valencia for mine last week, I got there 45 minutes before it opened at 9am. I checked in with the docs, I went to the bank to pay the fee, and was done by 10am. Maybe I was lucky...

good luck!


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

thank you all for the info you have been very helpful, its a bit daunting but sure i will get there with all the help from this forum, i think it great and your all very helpful thank you all again


----------

